# Bark ID



## woodsmith (Aug 25, 2012)

I have not cut these logs, I pulled them from a (pre) burn pile, I think they might be black walnut, they were in the sun a long time and the ends are not as black or dark as I have seen other black walnut logs, hope you guys can help out with an ID from Bark and cut ends.

[attachment=9653]

the same logs from the other end, with a old honey locust log.

[attachment=9654]

I think this is an elm, its cracking from air drying out in the bush, I may try to take this one and see what I can pull from the log.

[attachment=9655]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2012)

The bottom looks like it could be Pecan? And the others Elm? Not sure on either one though.


----------



## aktreecycling (Aug 25, 2012)

The first two pictures look like slippery elm, known as red elm in my area, or scientifically as Ulmus rubra. +1 on pecan for the bottom photo.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Aug 27, 2012)

Probably not black walnut. My neighbor just lost one to the disease going through Co. I have most of the tree in my backyard now and have become "fairly"  familiar with it.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 27, 2012)

The bark on the second pic down looks like ash to me. Gary


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2012)

Robert, 

I missed the part where you suggested black walnut, they are def not bw. 

Bob, that one on the right in the second pic is not hackberry more likely honeylocust.


----------



## woodsmith (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, one of them is honey locust, I knew that one. I have taken a piece and roughed it out a bit. Its a light in weight wood, white almost if not for the spalding and the natural edge has small bumps, unlike hackberry, these are under the bark after the bark has been removed.

I now think it is an oak, but I don't know what kind yet.

The last picture is an elm, the bark is shedding, but I am sure of that ID now, due to the drought conditions here we have lost lots of trees, seems the elms are taking it hard now, the first to go were the pines, then the red oaks, now I am seeing the elms dieing.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 30, 2012)

woodsmith said:


> Yes, one of them is honey locust, I knew that one. I have taken a piece and roughed it out a bit. Its a light in weight wood, white almost if not for the spalding and the natural edge has small bumps, unlike hackberry, these are under the bark after the bark has been removed.
> 
> I now think it is an oak, but I don't know what kind yet.
> 
> The last picture is an elm, the bark is shedding, but I am sure of that ID now, due to the drought conditions here we have lost lots of trees, seems the elms are taking it hard now, the first to go were the pines, then the red oaks, now I am seeing the elms dieing.


Often in a drought situation the trees will shed there leaves to survive and go dormant until water returns. I have seen this happen to tree's in Michigan during a drought.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 31, 2012)

I heard a guy talking on the radio about the Texas drought and trees. He said they estimate they will lose between 100 million and 500 million trees due to the drought. No shortage of wood to mill down there. Gary


----------



## woodsmith (Aug 31, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> woodsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, one of them is honey locust, I knew that one. I have taken a piece and roughed it out a bit. Its a light in weight wood, white almost if not for the spalding and the natural edge has small bumps, unlike hackberry, these are under the bark after the bark has been removed.
> ...



Your right, trees that shed there leaves can be trying to save themselves by putting all the energy into the root systems. Once a tree's leaves go totally brown and hold the leaves you can be pretty sure the tree is dead and will not be coming back. Not 100%, but about 98%. At my dream job, caretaker on a wildlife ranch, I have access to a bunch of dead timber, right now I am watching a 24in diameter elm that has gone 95% brown and holding leaves, looks like about 20 feet of straight timber to the first branch.

We do have a glut of dead timber, the fire wood business prices have gone under the floor.


----------

